# New MLB app issues



## met_fan (May 12, 2014)

So I signed in to the new MLB app for the first time today and it has been unwatchable for me. The video feed starts up fine, but only plays for maybe 10-15 seconds before it pauses with a spinning circle in the middle of the screen. Then it picks back up and after a similar amount of time the screen goes completely black for a moment or two. This continued as long as I let it play. I switched over the Apple TV version to compare and didn't see any similar problems. Has anyone else seen problems like this today?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

met_fan said:


> Has anyone else seen problems like this today?


Yes


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

This app sucks! Constant intermittent black screens on Roamio OTA. 150mbps internet.


----------



## KSOC Kid (Nov 19, 2015)

Same here. Needs a little work. Roku and macbook worked fine.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

I have used the new MLB app, and have had no issues (so far). It has worked beautifully. The only problem I had was I couldn't figure out how to turn off the closed captioning, but found out if I have CC on while playing recorded shows, it would be on in the MLB app, which I think is weird. So I try to remember to make sure CC is disabled on the Tivo before I open the MLB app.


EDIT: Forgot to qualify this by saying I have used it on my Roamio Plus and Mini with no issues. Haven't tried it on the Premiere since that is currently not connected to a TV.


----------



## boberg (Dec 16, 2007)

This is exactly as stated, blanks out every 5-15 seconds.
Any fixes known?


----------



## boberg (Dec 16, 2007)

Further testing shows new MLB App works fine on my Roamio but not on the Premier XL where it continues to stop/start every 5-15 seconds. Old App worked fine on both.


----------



## met_fan (May 12, 2014)

boberg said:


> Further testing shows new MLB App works fine on my Roamio but not on the Premier XL where it continues to stop/start every 5-15 seconds. Old App worked fine on both.


My blackouts are on a Roamio Pro


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

met_fan said:


> So I signed in to the new MLB app for the first time today and it has been unwatchable for me. The video feed starts up fine, but only plays for maybe 10-15 seconds before it pauses with a spinning circle in the middle of the screen. Then it picks back up and after a similar amount of time the screen goes completely black for a moment or two. This continued as long as I let it play. I switched over the Apple TV version to compare and didn't see any similar problems. Has anyone else seen problems like this today?


Exact same issue here. Roamio Plus


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Same issue with me on a Roamio.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

Do you guys have TiVo Minis? Strangely enough it is working just fine on my mini.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Watching right now. No issues on my Roamio.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

hefe said:


> Watching right now. No issues on my Roamio.


Working fine now on my Roamio


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

Worked great for me. Better quality that last year, and does not reboot on exit so far.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I get intermittent pauses on my dual tuner premiere but then the stream continues on it's own after a few seconds.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

Dixon Butz said:


> This app sucks! Constant intermittent black screens on Roamio OTA. 150mbps internet.


Tonight watching the Yankee game, it is working okay so far. I got one black screen when I first started the game. None since then.

I am starting to think that the black screens might be caused by lack of bandwidth in the stream from MLB. They don't always have the best stream for live games at times. Which can cause buffering. I am closely watching my router's bandwidth meter to see if the black screens can be caused by a loss of the stream. Here is what it looks like when working:
The 60FPS stream looks great! I always hated the low frame rate video they had.
Now if they would only get 5.1 audio or stereo at least.


----------



## met_fan (May 12, 2014)

Dixon Butz said:


> Tonight watching the Yankee game, it is working okay so far. I got one black screen when I first started the game. None since then.
> 
> I am starting to think that the black screens might be caused by lack of bandwidth in the stream from MLB. They don't always have the best stream for live games at times. Which can cause buffering. I am closely watching my router's bandwidth meter to see if the black screens can be caused by a loss of the stream. Here is what it looks like when working:
> 
> ...


If it was an MLB stream issue, wouldn't that affect all streaming devices?


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

met_fan said:


> If it was an MLB stream issue, wouldn't that affect all streaming devices?


Apps can handle buffering differently. Some skip back, some pause, etc. Not sure how this new Tivo handles it yet.
But tonight's Yankee game has been perfect so far.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

Well just got three black sceens in a row. Did not look like any bandwidth dropped at all. 
Seems as if the Video output stopped from the Tivo OTA. On the third black screen, I got a "No Signal" message on the TV briefly.


----------



## jcwik (Dec 29, 2015)

I am watching the Yankees game. Took me forever to sign in and set hide scores. But I can only go to the live game. I have always been able to start when the game was a few innings in and use info to get the screen that let me go to any inning. I found the line score thing with the little up arrow, but it doesn't have anything. Will the start at the beginning and go to inning features only be available on archived games? Thanks!


----------



## met_fan (May 12, 2014)

Tried my Mini and it was flawless. Went back to the Roamio and it was unwatchable. Even when it wasn't buffering or blacked out, it was often pixelated.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

Getting more black screens. It is definitely a drop in bandwidth that caused these. You can see it in the graph. See the 2 dips on the right side followed by big spikes.
Seems like this app does not handle loss of bandwidth gracefully.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dixon Butz said:


> Getting more black screens. It is definitely a drop in bandwidth that caused these. You can see it in the graph. See the 2 dips on the right side followed by big spikes.
> Seems like this app does not handle loss of bandwidth gracefully.


Perhaps but it could also be an issue with the app stopping streaming. So it isn't necessarily an issue with streaming speed.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

rainwater said:


> Perhaps but it could also be an issue with the app stopping streaming. So it isn't necessarily an issue with streaming speed.


I have to say it is caused by loss of stream. That example is not as good as what I saw after that one. I didn't screen cap it but here was an almost total loss of stream which caused black screens.

It seems like there is no fall back stream for 60FPS streams. Like in some apps the quality drops when the stream speed drops. 
This app should pause the video and buffer when the stream speed drops.

I'll will be monitoring again during the 4PM Yankee game.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

What are you using to monitor? A built in for router or a program?


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> What are you using to monitor? A built in for router or a program?


Asus AC-68 router


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dixon Butz said:


> Asus AC-68 router


That's some cool analysis.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

Correction: RT-AC68R
Forgot to mention that I use John's fork of Merlin's firmware.
That fork gives the end user a traffic monitor with megabits per second option. Also greater wifi range.
Asus and Merlin's firmware only have kilobytes per second which to me is useless.


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

Good Afternoon TiVo Community & MLB Fans,
I would appreciate it if those of you having issues with the MLB app, could PM me your TSN's of the device/s having this issue and brief description of the issue.
Thank You & Play Ball!


----------



## ajTiVoUser (Apr 8, 2016)

My two TiVo Premiere's blank out every 5-15 seconds. My TiVo Roamio Pro is ok.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Hmm. I thought that if you bring up the line score and click on an inning that it would play from that inning. Is that not the case?


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

hefe said:


> Hmm. I thought that if you bring up the line score and click on an inning that it would play from that inning. Is that not the case?


That's exactly how it should be but its not working for some reason  I have reported this problem to the forum moderators on the mlb support forum and just reported it via private message to tivo support so hopefully they will get this fixed soon. Did the clickable line score not work for you during a live game or archived game? it doesn't work for me on a live game but does work on an archived game.....


----------



## jcwik (Dec 29, 2015)

That's my problem exactly and I reported it. I want to be able to start watching about an hour into the game, but start at the beginning. It's fine once the game is archived. Hope they fix this!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Live game


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

hefe said:


> Live game


Exactly! it won't work for any of us on a live game but will on an archived game....problem has been reported to tivo and to mlb support forum moderators so hopefully they will fix this soon.... this feature is not working on several devices that it once worked on... as far as I know, its still working on the Roku and Apple TV as a workaround until they get it fixed.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I don't see a clickable line score on Roku. As far as I know you have to get out of the game and start over to pick a different inning. 

My Sony tv has clickable line score but I seem to remember it doesn't work during live games. I will check tonight. (The app on the tv is almost exactly the same as the TiVo. The Roku app is completely different.)

I'm pretty sure I read that the line score is only for archived games..../


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> I don't see a clickable line score on Roku. As far as I know you have to get out of the game and start over to pick a different inning.
> 
> My Sony tv has clickable line score but I seem to remember it doesn't work during live games. I will check tonight. (The app on the tv is almost exactly the same as the TiVo. The Roku app is completely different.)
> 
> I'm pretty sure I read that the line score is only for archived games..../


You're correct....the Roku does not have a clickable line score. You do have to back completely out of the game and select the inning that you want to go to on the Roku platform so in a way thats not really a good backup solution. The Apple TV 3 though does have a working clickable line score.... I miss the clickable line score of the old Tivo MLB app but at least there are no more reboots since they upgraded the app and I will take that any day. I also think the picture quality on my Bolt and Mini's are awesome!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I didn't have a chance to check my tv's app until now. The clickable line score doesn't work on live baseball there either. 

I can't get it to connect at all on my fire stick to check it.


----------



## cvandoren (Mar 28, 2012)

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> Good Afternoon TiVo Community & MLB Fans,
> I would appreciate it if those of you having issues with the MLB app, could PM me your TSN's of the device/s having this issue and brief description of the issue.
> Thank You & Play Ball!


I can't PM yet so posting here:

TSN 746-0001-9094-BABD. Premiere.

The issues are numerous and the app is essentially unwatchable.
- frequent buffering, spinning circle. happens about 6 times after fast forwarding and regularily other times. 
- switches from 60 fps to 30fps regularily. Each time it switches my receiver blanks the screen for 2 seconds...
- the fast forward is really slow. before it would take a slow 4 count in my head for a commercial break, now it is 10 or more.
- delayed response between remote and screen makes it impossible to fast forward or rewind accurately.

I watched through the spring training before the update and never had any problems.

Thanks for looking into this.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

You may want to go to the post testing forum and post to be able to PM and remove your service number from here.


----------



## Thebeed (Apr 10, 2016)

ukwildcat4life said:


> Exactly! it won't work for any of us on a live game but will on an archived game....problem has been reported to tivo and to mlb support forum moderators so hopefully they will fix this soon.... this feature is not working on several devices that it once worked on... as far as I know, its still working on the Roku and Apple TV as a workaround until they get it fixed.


And there's no longer a way to resume a game at the point you left off. This new app is 1 step forward 8 steps back. These guys need to do some serious upgrading of their development team. It's an embarrassment how poorly designed this UI is.


----------



## BayouBoy32 (Sep 19, 2013)

Started watching game in Den on Roamio Pro but Tivo app was useless. Switched to Apple TV and worked perfect. Game was in 8th and decided to go watch in bedroom. Started MLB on Mini only a few minutes and game froze and then crashed. Tried several times to restart but would crash before getting to game. Finished game watching on iPhone which worked perfect. Only good thing is the Cubs won but until they get app fixed MLB on Tivo is useless.


----------



## badams (Apr 10, 2016)

*network issues:*
I have the same problems, goes to 30p then 60p shortly after, which causes my hdmi connected tv to go blank during the 2 switchovers, and then repeats this.

On the windows pc app they don't receive data smoothly, the network activity graph looks like a square wave. Pausing doesn't change or help this.

I wonder if they are sending udp packets because these don't need to be ack'd. Perhaps the problems occur when some packets are dropped. If so, buffering more data wouldn't help much.

The windows mlb app seems to stutter whenever there is action. If the problem was just buffering, you'd expect that by pausing you'd let it build up.

Perhaps these apps should let us see on the timeline the amount buffered, like with a youtube video, then we'd have a better idea what's causing problems.

*spoiler issues:
*
I only watch archived games, a day late so I have no blackout issues.

The line score, even with spoilers off (don't show scores) shows an extra control if there's extra innings.

There is also a new mlb app on my windows system. However, I can also go back to last years app. The new app has the same spoiler problem with extras as the TiVo app. Last years app has the inning slide control always there, just inactive if no extra innings. That's the way it should be.

The TiVo also has stopped listing my favorite team games in time order. This let one watch multiple games and somewhat avoid spoilers by announcers giving scores.

The info key was a nice toggle (last years app), one could cover the screen with one's hand, going left/right to reveal only the next few innings. Perhaps they could have the info key be a spoiler toggle. The old windows pc app has a check box to hide/unhide scores. They lost that on the new one.

They also need a 2 minute skip button. This would let you skip over pitching changes and go to the next 1/2 inning easier, w/o having to see the timeline which can act as a spoiler. If it's near the end, you know the game is not going to the 15th inning.

Perhaps they should just have an option to autoskip that "commercial break" screen when watching an archived game. (Nah, too easy, probably same reason the new skip feature on TiVo doesn't have an autoskip option).


----------



## cvandoren (Mar 28, 2012)

Updating my post from yesterday...
- The app was much better today after rebooting the tivo, went over an hour without much buffering other than after forwarding. But after an hour it returned to unwatchable. 
- The constant switching back and forth from 60 to 30 fps when things get slow and using a receiver that blacks out for a second when the video source changes means the screen is black 10% of the time.
- All three games I have tried to watch, the game suddenly started over . Once it was when things were otherwise running smoothly. Seems to be after fast forwarding when trying to resynch the stream. Obviously completely unacceptable.

Thanks


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

Good Afternoon TiVo Community & MLB Fans,
I just wanted to give an update to this issue.
We are aware of the issue and that it is impacting a lot of our MLB customers.
We have started an investigation of the issue and what may be causing it and we are working diligently to this fixed for the MLB season.
Thank You & Have A Great Day.


----------



## Thebeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Just want to confirm that you are aware that the problems with the TiVo premier app are every bit as bad, especially that you can't watch a game in progress from the beginning, which makes the app useless to me.


----------



## cvandoren (Mar 28, 2012)

cvandoren said:


> Updating my post from yesterday...
> - The app was much better today after rebooting the tivo, went over an hour without much buffering other than after forwarding. But after an hour it returned to unwatchable.
> - The constant switching back and forth from 60 to 30 fps when things get slow and using a receiver that blacks out for a second when the video source changes means the screen is black 10% of the time.
> - All three games I have tried to watch, the game suddenly started over . Once it was when things were otherwise running smoothly. Seems to be after fast forwarding when trying to resynch the stream. Obviously completely unacceptable.
> ...


I was coming to post today to thank everyone for getting this fixed... but not so fast. The first few innings were great, like last year. The remote and screen were synched, very little buffering. I think the display was at 30fps = not as pretty but at least it works. A few innings in though the display keeps switching back and forth from 30 to 60 fps, causing regular black screens from my receiver and buffering increased. after about 90 minutes of watching, jumping around the game, it finally froze in the bottom of the 9th with 2 outs . After a while the app crashed and I was back at the TIVO menu. At least the screen responded immediately to the remote throughout.

Tonight My wife asked if I really paid to watch this...


----------



## jff6791 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just to add another data point - I've been using the MLB for a couple of years with Mini/Roamio Pro. Good news for this year: the crash on exiting the app seems to have been fixed. Bad news: The app crashes in the middle of live games and when you try to re-connect the game is frozen at "waiting for game to start". Also there is no option to view live games from beginning as others have mentioned. So -back to laptop/TV connection for now.


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

The quality of the stream on the new mlb.tv app is way better than last year. Mine keeps quitting with a buffer error on my roamio pro.

Still can't listen to the radio audio and TV broadcast video like on other platforms. Not a deal breaker but the stream issues I experience on the roamio are.

Ps4
Apple TV
Chrome browser
Windows 10 app
Ipad mlb app
Iphone mlb app
Roku 4 app

All these work fine. Roku, browser, ps4 and windows native app allow listening to the radio audio and TV video. Tivo still doesn't have it right yet.

My WAN connection is north of 500mbps and have wired connection


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Last year I tried the Tivo MLB app and it was nearly unusable... sounds like the same is true for this season. We continue to use the Apple TV MLB app which works great nearly every time. I was just hoping we'd be able to eventually get MLB on our Mini, since that is the only device in our bedroom.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I find that I am having some issues lately too. I find that the feed goes into buffering fairly often. When it starts happening, I switch over the the MLB app on my Amazon Fire TV and it plays just fine.


----------



## badams (Apr 10, 2016)

My issue almost certainly is network congestion as I can watch games in the morning and early afternoon with near perfection. Later at night the problems begin, probably when everyone gets home and starts watching netflix. I'm in the pacific time zone.

That's the good. The bad is the extra inning spoiler. If I want to skip to an inning on an archived game, one immediately knows if the game went into extras, as they only show the left/right < and > buttons on an extra inning game.

I've had to go to mlb on a pc AND use last years media player since this years app has the same issue. It's almost like the programmer for the new app has never watched a baseball game - at least an archived one - or they'd have to know this is a killer spoiler. Who wants to watch a game from the beginning if you already know the score is going to be tied after 9 innings.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm getting a different kind of problem. I'm getting a "Media Error" when I try to launch any game. It says:

"Source type not supported.
An error occurred tying to play this stream.
Please try again."

It say the same error on both my Roamio Pro and my Minis. My AppleTV works perfectly with the same account.


----------



## Tchaika (Apr 16, 2016)

Boy, wish I had read this forum BEFORE I forked $110 over to MLB.

Add me to the list of people who find the MLB.tv app on Roamio to be useless for live games. Works fine for archived games but live games constantly buffer, pause, and pixiliate.

Not sure how their app works on the back end, but when I have issues it completely stops passing network traffic. Meanwhile I can peg my connection, from any number of different sources, so it's not an ISP congestion issue. It seems to make an inordinate number of network connections; I've counted over 70 TCP sessions to my TiVo when the MLB.tv app is running. Never seen behavior like that with any other third party app on TiVo and I use a bunch (Netflix, Pandora, Youtube, Amazon, and Hulu) of them.

MLB.tv customer/tech support is useless too. First they blame Cox; I can peg my connection 24/7, peak hours included, it's not a Cox problem. Then they blamed TiVo. Now they've escalated the case. Allegedly I'll hear back in 72 business hours. They refuse to give me a refund since I have other devices to use; I totally forked over $110 to watch the Mets play on my 4.5" smartphone. 

Does anyone have any insight as to whether or not this is likely to be fixed in the short term? If it's not I'm going to pursue a charge back with my credit card company.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

If watching the games on MLB is important, there are ways. A $35 Chromecast will put it on your tv for little extra cost.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Tchaika said:


> Does anyone have any insight as to whether or not this is likely to be fixed in the short term? If it's not I'm going to pursue a charge back with my credit card company.


Last year many people had issues with exiting the app rebooting their TiVos and there was never a fix the whole season. I would not be shocked if these issues we see now aren't addressed any time soon. But maybe MLB.tv will surprise us.


----------



## nmb333 (Feb 1, 2016)

I see one reccomendation to use a chromcast or another device. Is that the consensus here regarding the MLB app? We are switching to a bolt with two minis later this month but also have a roku 3 that works great. But I would need to get a desktop switch to add more ethernet connections if we decide to stick with the Roku. Any thoughts?


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

Just tried to watch a live game. Crashes every minute or so with media bundle error. Tried iPad. That did not crash but quality just kept going down. Now watching on the computer. So far so good. I believe the problem is on the TiVo end, but since they never fixed the reboot bug last year, I have no hopes for fixing this.


----------



## Tchaika (Apr 16, 2016)

hefe said:


> If watching the games on MLB is important, there are ways. A $35 Chromecast will put it on your tv for little extra cost.


If I wanted to invest in a bunch of different devices I wouldn't be paying TiVo a monthly fee.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Tchaika said:


> If I wanted to invest in a bunch of different devices I wouldn't be paying TiVo a monthly fee.


I can sympathize, but you've got to decide what's important. If you're going to draw a line in the sand and say if it doesn't work on TiVo, then I'm not going to do it, fine. But if watching the games are important, and you're willing to spend money on that, it's not too much to get a Chromecast or FireTV stick, or even a used Roku or something that will work better. There are options that don't cost a great deal. Or, you can certainly decide that it isn't worth a few extra bucks and go without. It's up to you. No single device will do everything you want perfectly.

I subscribed to the NHL package, and they don't even have a TiVo app, so I Chromecasted it. You just have to figure for yourself if it's more important to see the games you want, or to only watch stuff via TiVo.


----------



## Tchaika (Apr 16, 2016)

hefe said:


> No single device will do everything you want perfectly.


This is true. But in this instance I think my expectation that the app would work as advertised was not unrealistic. It reflects very badly on MLB (their support people aren't even familiar with the TiVo platform) and I would say TiVo as well, for allowing such a buggy app to slip past QA and onto their devices.

I cut TiVo more slack than MLB; MLB's behavior throughout my troubleshooting process has left a very bad taste in my mouth. When I fork over that much money I expect more. At least when I called TiVo I got someone knowledgeable that I could understand.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Well, I don't disagree with that. Still leaves you with having to decide how important it is to see the games, and what to do about it if it is.


----------



## jff6791 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thebeed said:


> Just want to confirm that you are aware that the problems with the TiVo premier app are every bit as bad, especially that you can't watch a game in progress from the beginning, which makes the app useless to me.


I can second that. The app on my Premiere XL is unwatchable due to freezing, pixelating, etc every 10 seconds or so. On a brighter note my Mini/Roamio Pro setup has been better behaved for about a week. Outside of the Live/Begining of game option when starting.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Started the Cubs Cards game on the TiVo app... No good. Buffering and freezing constantly. Watching on my Fire TV now.


----------



## eebird (Mar 31, 2016)

I am having a lot of problems with the MLB app on my Roamio. Sometimes it will go a few minutes, but generally I get a lot of buffering and then within 5 min the feed halts and I get 'media buffer timeout' and I have to restart the feed. It's not particularly watchable. I went through the process of reloading the app with Tivo tech support, but I am still having problems. I have a Roamio and 2 minis and 1 of the mini will not even load the app. I have 75Mbps Fios internet so that should not be an issue. Other apps work ok. Anyway, was just wondering if anyone had found a way to improve the performance here. I would like to be able to watch games.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

eebird said:


> I am having a lot of problems with the MLB app on my Roamio. Sometimes it will go a few minutes, but generally I get a lot of buffering and then within 5 min the feed halts and I get 'media buffer timeout' and I have to restart the feed. It's not particularly watchable. I went through the process of reloading the app with Tivo tech support, but I am still having problems. I have a Roamio and 2 minis and 1 of the mini will not even load the app. I have 75Mbps Fios internet so that should not be an issue. Other apps work ok. Anyway, was just wondering if anyone had found a way to improve the performance here. I would like to be able to watch games.


Welcome to the club. I gave up trying to watch MLB on the Roamio, and now use a Fire TV. I can never go more than a minute without buffering.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

This app is useless!
Halfway through the season and it is still not fixed!
Tivo knows about all the problems with this app. Probably be fixed by next season. Which will have other issues by then I'm sure.


----------



## gworkman (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm surprised to see issues. I have 5 Roamios in the house and it seems to have been a good first half. I've had minimal issues so far.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

I posted about this in the main forum. I gave up using the Tivo app. It is just too unreliable and slow. It's slow to start and then has video blackouts, which I assume are resolution adjustments, which shouldn't be happening, since no other app or device had issues at all.

I was using a Roku instead, which was fine, but recently purchased an Apple TV(version 4) and love it. It's MLB app allows viewing of 2 games simultaneously via side by side windows and has live batter info.

After experiencing the ATV 4 app, there's no going back.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelj3 (Mar 11, 2010)

Add me to the pile. Used TiVo min in my bedroom (connected via MoCa to my TiVo Roamio which is wired to my router using a GbE connection) all last year and spring training with no issues. About half the time, I can't watch on that Mini, although both AppleTV's I own (wired Ethernet) work perfectly, as well as my WiFi connected iPad, iPhone, and MacBook.

I've called TiVo support and they say as long as the App loads and I can select a feed...it's not a TiVo issue. I've called MLB support and they take me down the "reboot your router, reboot your modem, reboot your TiVo" path. Even though I explain that I have sufficient bandwidth to stream the game on two Apple TV devices and an iPad at the same time...and that I can stream Netflix to the SAME TiVo mini as wont stream MLB immediately before and after a failed MLB.tv attempt.

Net, TiVo MLB.tv appears to be useless at this time.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> Good Afternoon TiVo Community & MLB Fans,
> I would appreciate it if those of you having issues with the MLB app, could PM me your TSN's of the device/s having this issue and brief description of the issue.
> Thank You & Play Ball!


What is the status of a fix for this app?


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

Dixon Butz said:


> What is the status of a fix for this app?


They have been "updating" the app for 3-4 years. Every time they do, something else breaks.


----------



## eebird (Mar 31, 2016)

The app on my Roamio has actually been working pretty much perfectly the last few days. Not sure if they updated something or what.


----------



## michaelj3 (Mar 11, 2010)

Folks, I have been experiencing many cases of Games Not Starting on TiVo Mini, I have reported it to TiVo and the folks at TiVo support assure me that if the App Starts, (where you can see scores and select feeds) then all is working well and the problem is not on TiVo's side.

I have called MLB.tv, and they have listended, and have a case open, and have communicated with me, but keep trying to pin it on lack of bandwidth or my network. After the 4th e-mail asking me to Reboot my router, unplug the TiVo mini, reboot the Tivo, reboot my modem, etc....I finally had enough...so I wrote the following novel to them about my network setup, my debug efforts, and willingness to work with them to solve the problem. I even pointed them to this thread...

My point is, I think all of those posting here about the problem should call MLB.tv support and file a ticket, maybe if enough of us light up their phones...they will get the point...I am close to finding a gen 3 Apple TV for $69 and putting it in my bedroom to just give up...it just frustrates me to have to do that, but the $$ may be worth it.

Here is my latest bug report to MLB.tv (admittedly it is a novel, but I wanted to make sure all the questions they might have were answered. Happy reading) It was written at the suggestion by a CSR via e-mail to "Unplug and Plug the TiVo back in" again.

_Yes, I have tried every one of those options.

Honestly, I feel like I am getting the run around.

Power cycles are not fixes. Power cycling the router and modem are not fixes. I work for an IT company, we make storage products. Power Cycles are usually "fixes" for latent bugs, things that are hard to reproduce. There is no issue w/ network bandwitdh...as I have said several times when reporting this problem, I have tried all those things.

Perhaps I can write up a better description of the bug, maybe even send you a video to show you what happens?

Maybe I should give you a little more background all in one spot.

Let's start with my network.

I have Charter High Speed Internet in Rochester Minnesota, Connected with a Motorola DOCSIS 3.0 Modem, typical speed via Ookla Speedtest, using one of several devices is 56-63 Mb/s download, 4.9-5.3 Mb/s Upload.

The CATV backbone is also connected and there is a MoCa filter attached where the CATV is split in two as it enters the house, so that the Modem has a direct connect to the outside network and the CATV backbone feeds the house televisions after passing through the MoCa filter (MoCa is used to connect the TiVo Mini boxes to my TiVo Roamio) All my TV service works perfectly.

My Network is served by a 3TB Apple Time Capsule of the latest generation. That is connected directly to the Modem via ethernet cable.

There isa Wi-Fi network (802.11ac) created by the Time Capsule (however, this is not used for streaming MLB.com except on rare occasions).

I have 3 main spots where I watch MLB.TV using various devices.

Main Floor Family Room.
I have a GbE connection between an 8 Port GbE switch in that cabinet and the Router (Time Capsule)
Connected to that 8 port switch, I have an AppleTV, A Yamaha RXV-675 Receiver, a Samsung Smart BluRay player, a TiVo Roamio (Which Generates a private MoCa Network to power my TiVo Mini's in other spots), and A Vizio Smart TV.
Running OOKLA Speed Test on the AppleTV 4th Generation yields typical Downloads of 57-62MB/s, with a 22-30ms ping.

Basement Family Room:
I have a GbE Connection between an 8 Port GbE Switch in a TV Cabinet.
Connected to that 8 port switch, I have an AppleTV, a Nintendo Wii, an XBox360, and a Samsung Smart BluRay Player.
I have a TiVo mini at this location, connected to the cable TV backbone to pick up the MoCa connection to my TiVo Roamio in the Main Floor.

Master Bedroom:
I have a TiVo Mini connected to the CATV backbone to pick up the MoCa network connection back to the TiVo Roamio.

Study:
I have a WiFi connected iMac, which is probably the furthest from my router, and speed tests there using OOKLA consistently give 20-30Mb/s BW.
Doing the MLB.TV bandwidth check on this computer consistently yields numbers in the 120000-13000 range.
Streaming MLB.TV games here works perfectly, in HiDef. Even within minutes before or after a failure on my TiVo mini in the Master Bedroom.

Wit that in mind, let's now discuss what DOES WORK in my home, which, in my engineering mind, proves the network bandwidth is sufficient, that all devices are properly connected to the internet, and that my network is solid.

First, At no time, ever, can I recall a failure of any of my TiVo mini devices to connect back to my Roamio to watch either live TV or any recorded shows.
At no time ever do I recall any of my TiVo mini's failing to connect to the TiVo service.
Since Beginning to debug this MLB.tv issue, I have done many network tests on the Mini's, and they always pass.
I am able to stream Netflix to both TiVo mini boxes with no issues, ever.

Second, At No Time ever, can I recall a failure of either of my two Apple TV's to stream Netflix, iTunes Video Content, MLB.tv, History Channel app, YouTube, be used as an AirPlay video or audio stream,.

Third, I can grab an iPhone or iPad, start some music, hit Air Play, select my Yamaha receiver as the AirPlay speakers, and all is well, I can even control the volume on that receiver. This never fails either.

Fourth, my daughters can both stream Netflix to their MacBook's with no issue, ever...no stuttering, no missed connections, nothing.

I cold go on and on, but by now you must realize that I have considered the possibility that my network is having issues, but every test I can think of to try on it yields functioning indicators.

Now, lets specifically discuss the "typical failure scenario" I experience when trying to watch MLB.TV in my Master Bedroom:
Recall, this is a TiVo Mini, connected via MoCa on the CATV backbone, to the Roamio in my family room.
The Roamio is connected to an 8 port GbE switch to the Apple Time Capsule, which connects to the modem, which connects to the CATV as it enters the house.

I will be sitting in my family room watching a baseball game on the AppleTv using MLB.tv.
It will be perfect HD quality...
I get tired and want to head to bed.
I turn off the AppleTV and Television on the main floor
I turn off the lights
I go upstairs
I turn on my TV in the Master Bedroom
I select MLB.TV on that TiVo mini
The app launches
I select the game I want (Usually the Cardinals)
I select the feed (Usually the Cardinals)
The app seems to attempt to load the video
I see the progress bar, the menu for Line score
Then I either get one of the following scenerios
1) a "Please Wait, the game will begin shortly screen that is stale. (iie the animations are NOT moving), I might see a brief flash of the Dotted Circle, then all just stops, it sits like that about 2-3 minutes, the app quits and I am returned to TiVo Central
2) The screen remains black, if I do nothing, after about 2-3 minutes, the app quits and I am retruned to TiVo Central
3) Recently I tried pressing Play after the situation in 2 occurs, and sometimes the game will play, other times that results in what happens in 1 above.

When one of 1)-3) has happened, I have attempted to:
Reboot my TiVo Roamio, Unplug and Replug my TiVo Mini, unplug and Replug my modem, router, etc....those DO NOT RESOLVE THE ISSUE, nor would I expect them to, based on all the evidence that other devices work with MLB.TV both before and after the fail on the TiVo mini, and even those TiVo mini devices have no issue streaming other content from other providers, and have no issue connecting to TiVo Roamio to get TiVo content.

So, at this point, maybe its the network, right? Wrong...
Out of frustration, I might grab my iPad and I can immediately stream the game there...no problem.
I have gone back down to the family room, turned on the AppleTV, and no problem, all good again.
I have gone into the Study and checked the BW on the iMac and still 12000-13000
All of those within 1-2 minutes of the fail on the TiVo min
I have run a TiVo network test immediately after this fail, all is well
I have looked at the TiVo mini Settings/Network/Network Status screen immediately after the fail, and it indicates an ~260Mb/s connection to the Roamio
I have tried playing a recorded show or watching live TV on the Mini right after a fail, and it works perfectly.

Then back to check the MLB.tv on the Mini...still the same issues I describe in 1)-3) above.

Go check the other TiVo mini in the basement, same as the TiVo mini in my Bedroom.

So, my conclusion is:
Even at the time of fail (or as immediately adjacent to it as I can be), I can stream on other devices, my network is up, I can stream Netlflix on the failing Mini....
My Bandwidth is plenty sufficient for MLB.tv as proven running your BW check, and streaming it on other devices.
I believe there is a bug in the MLB.tv app on TiVo mini

I have pointed you at the thread in the TiVo community where there are other users with the same issue. Look here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=539533&page=3&highlight=mlb+tv

So, please, I beg you, don't ask me to unplug, repower, reboot anymore...THAT IS NOT THE FIX.

If you want further assistance debugging this problem, I am willing to help. It is important enough to me to do that, but then provide some firmware with some debug code in it, send me a network analyzer we can use to trace packets, something useful...not reboot and go away. That is not a solution.

I hope you appreciate my diligence in writing up this bug report...I do appreciate your continued follow up...but lets actually debug the problem...._


----------



## michaelj3 (Mar 11, 2010)

FYI, got home from work today and had a message on my home phone to return a call to MLB. I will do that and report the results, I think I have their attention.


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

I have very similar issues with my two Minis. The main Roamio and every other device I have runs MLB.TV with no problem.

Please let us know if they have a fix.


----------



## russdog (Aug 22, 2004)

Same old crap... can't watch the WBC without numerous restarts...

Face it, folks, TIVO just doesn't give a crap... mlb.tv works fine for me on Chromecast, Roku, PS3... everyplace except TIVO...

TIVO has managed to load us down with an app that fails to work at the most basic level, year after year after year...

They're not even trying... they want your money every month, they just don't want you to be able to enjoy it...


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

russdog said:


> Same old crap... can't watch the WBC without numerous restarts...
> 
> Face it, folks, TIVO just doesn't give a crap... mlb.tv works fine for me on Chromecast, Roku, PS3... everyplace except TIVO...
> 
> ...


Tivo doesn't develop the MLB app. The user base is so small now, that developers are not going to spend much time on an app for Tivo. I use a fire tv for streaming.


----------



## Larry2010 (Apr 19, 2017)

I have Bolt and MLB works perfectly on it. However I can't get MLB to work at all on my minis. App opens, I select game. But then nothing. Last year this was intermittent but this year 100% fail. Sucks when I start game in LR and go to BR for last few innings. I've reverted to using Apple TV for games in BR. EXTREMELY disappointed in TiVo. Will warn off anyone interested in this **** product. Tried to avoid monthly fees but at least Fios or cable would be responsible for correcting. In this situation ur on ur own. TiVo is on a death spiral imo.


----------



## rchmnd52 (Feb 2, 2003)

Larry2010 said:


> I have Bolt and MLB works perfectly on it. However I can't get MLB to work at all on my minis. App opens, I select game. But then nothing. Last year this was intermittent but this year 100% fail. Sucks when I start game in LR and go to BR for last few innings. I've reverted to using Apple TV for games in BR. EXTREMELY disappointed in TiVo. Will warn off anyone interested in this **** product. Tried to avoid monthly fees but at least Fios or cable would be responsible for correcting. In this situation ur on ur own. TiVo is on a death spiral imo.


This was addressed in the Help forum. On the mini, after selecting the feed and the screen goes blank, just hit the Play button. The timeline should reappear at the bottom of the screen and after a few seconds, the stream will start. At least it works this way on my two minis.


----------

